# How do you get signed off work?



## Miss MellyG

Hiya all

I'm having a really stressful time at work & my manager is being a complete pleb & giving me grief.. She has never had anyone in her team pregnant before & hasn't a clue what to do.. like I gave her my MATB1 form & she said "Oh... Thanks.... I'll put it in your file". I cant believe I had to tell her what to do with it :dohh: but there again if you have managers that are as thick as pig shit then you cant expect much more really ....

Anyway, its got to the stage where I cry almost every day over work stuff & even driving in this morning after having the weekend off I cried at just the thought of coming to work knowing I will get stress while I'm here.. 

Everyone keeps saying not to get stressed etc as its no good for baby.. but I cant seem to manage it like I used to & I think I need a break.

But how do I ask to get signed off? I've never done it before etc Do I go to the Dr's & say I'm stressed? I dont want to sit infront of him & look like a pillock when he turns me away without one.. 

Please help girlies

Thanks

A very stressed Mel x


----------



## alio

Hey,

I'm signed off due to not being able to take medication for Rheumatoid Arthritis. I simply could not have carried on at work. My Managers were fantastic and advised I went to Doctors to get signed off. I just told him I was finding it difficult and explained to him and he didn't hesitate. Just go ahead and have a chat. I'm certain your Doc would sign you off if you explained to him how you're feeling. There's no medal for struggling on. And work won't be able to do a thing about it. Hope you feel better soon.
x


----------



## thelilbump

Just talk to your midwife. She might do it tho mine wouldn't. I hated going work i'd feel sick the day before i was due back in. Thankfully they changed my duties just recently so its not as bad now but i still feel they caused me a lot of undue stress. I didn't know what to do about work either, i've never been signed off or anything like that - family members advised me to talk to my mw. 

:hugs: hope everythin works out 4 u


----------



## ryder

Does your place of employment have anyone there or designated to look after occupational health?

Usually it is your doctor or occupational health who has to declare you are unfit to work and need time off... at least here in Canada anyways. However, your employer has the right to declare you unfit for your job and send you on matleave early, but this will mean you come back early. 

Legally I can't leave on matleave until the end of aug, however im going to try and stay until the end of sept so I can be off longer with the baby. It sucks, im in alot of pain usually and it is alot of running around and stressful situations (I work in a hospital) dealing with codes and patients all day.


----------



## xJG30

I spoke to my doctor, told him my sympton's were affecting my work (which they are) and he signed me off for 2 weeks


----------



## Christine33

i personally think most doctors would sign of pregnant women if they are unwell or having difficulties at work (stress etc). i went to one of my hospital appts and they were all ready to sign me off to rest (i don't work but they brought it up in case i do work) so i do think they are sympathetic and want the best for mother and baby. 

i hope you get time off as it is no good being stressed at work.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

good luck!

Christine
X


----------



## leeanne

Probably the best thing to do is see your midwife or doctor and explain how you are feeling. :hugs:


----------



## reallytinyamy

My GP would have done it if I'd asked him. Just go and tell them how you feel, I'm there wont be a problem


----------



## kellyw0112

I was on the sick for 2 weeks and my doctor said if I couldnt cope then he would sign me off until my mat leave started
Go and be honest with your GP, tell exactly how you feel
sometimes its really hard, I was working full time and looking after other children and I wasnt sleeping well so I ended up totally exhausted.
I have a weeks holiday this week and I start my Mat leave next week
I will be 35 weeks, so now I am just resting up and taking it easy.


----------



## gde78

How long do you want him to sign you off for? For the duration? Just wondered if you could have a week off on a self certificate and see how you feel at the end of that? If you still feel like you need some more time then go to the doctors and ask him to sign you off for longer as you're feeling under pressure and stressed. Good luck. Hope you get a result :hug:


----------



## stefb

id go and see doc hun sure he will sign you off


----------



## luvbunsazzle

I was singed off for a week with stress, then have had really bad time at work, and doctor was going to sign me off for remainder of pregnancy, although we don't get sick pay only satatoury so cannot afford it


----------



## Miss MellyG

Thx for all the replies, 

I'm going to get an appointment tomorrow but I just don't know how to do it, I haven't got any symptoms & don't want to sit there & just ask for for a sick note, I feel really guilty about even thinking about doing this so I'm gonna be a nervous wreck when I go in lol

I have burning hands & feet & my mw said that its not something she's heard of before so I'll start with that. 

I know I'm stressed because I have got loads of spots & I have bitten my nails down until they bleed & thats not normally me ..

I just can't bear the thought of him not signing me off cuz I really really need this... god knows how people do this when they aren't actually ill! I don't want a long time off a couple of weeks maybe? Just enough for me to relax & forget about work.. 

Fingers crossed for tomorrow, I'm sure I'm worrying about nothing & hopefully it will be easy. 

Mel x


----------



## litbetloo

I was signed off work due to work related stress and backache at 7 and a quarter months pregnant and never went back to work. I was very nervous about approaching my doctor because I was paranoid he might think I was lying even though I was totally genuine. You may find that as you start talking to your doctor, you begin to cry as all your emotions pour out and they will be able to see you should be resting not working. 

My only advise would be to check your work's maternity leave policy as my maternity leave was brought forward quite considerably because I was off sick from work due to a pregnancy related illness in the four weeks before my estimated week of confinement (due date!) Your personnel/HR department should be able to give you impartial advice on that matter. 

Good luck speaking to your doctor and remember you and your baby are more important than your job. It was the best thing for me and people commented on how much more relaxed and happier I have been since been off.


----------



## mumtobee

hi, new to this so bare with me ;) .. basically am just 6 weeks pregnant, i work as a carer and im constantly lifting and the midwife said this is a no no.. plus we have clients that smoke in their homes and this too is a no no.. i am due to tell my boss this once the weekend has finished as just found out! :) since last aug i have been having a problem with my left hip causing me alot of pain and struggling to work, currently still under treatment for which hasnt worked :( .. and now the situation has changed with me now being pregnant.. im stressed with worrying if im hurting the baby lifting at all, i dont sleep so im 99% tired all the time -_- have great headaches come afternoon ;) and just want to sleep all the time.. i dont know what to do.. i suppose i should go to the doctors really and signed off till maternity starts as the doctor has already said it will possibly affect my hip as it is..help please!! .. i dont want to go there and feel a right 1 for asking to be off work but i am mentally exhausted and the pain in my hip is unreal.. good luck with ur pregnancy guys!!! xx


----------



## magicbubble

i went to the doctors telling him i was stressed at work and getting down. he took pregnancy into account and signed me off with accute anxiety for two weeks at a time for a month. i just had to tell him how i was feeling x


----------



## jenb

ive been signed off twice once before i was preg with stress and exaustion i went to my gp and had a chat with him and the 2nd time my midwife signed me off for a few weeks due to hypernemesis
i dont think your gp will send you away they are there to listen just have a chat with him about how you are feeling
good luck i know how sucky work can be sometimes, im just glad im now on maternity leave


----------



## mumtobee

phew! iv been losing my marbles over this! the pain my hip is horrendous! can barely walk sometimes and finding out am pregnant too .. well im worryin about that nd stressing myself out ... :s daft i know lol .. booking an appointment with the gp first thing tomorrow and hopefully they understand xxxxx


----------



## kmumtobe

No doctor I went to would sign me off for my back pain and I was crying in pain, 'part of pregnancy' I got told, 'work on your posture!' my job was all day lifting :(


----------



## June2012

Hi

I was signed off from work due to work related stress last month. Was signed off for 2 weeks. Just couldn't cope and doc gave me a certificate.

The GP also referred me for counselling to deal with the stress issues at work. Honestly I wished that I was signed off months ago and left it too late before it became unbearable.


----------



## Jaz_

Any doc would sign you off for stress leave, an stress is VERY serious wen your pregnant, it can cause anxity, high blood pressure, depression... its not something you should be suffering through wen your so far into your pregnancy, your boss sounds like a Dick!! she should know exactly wot to do with your matb1 form, clearly not manager material, i work in a call centre and the only way my manager knows wot to do is cos ther's an HR dept down stairs to tell him everything your work should have something similar for you to go to if you have ne problems? your work have to be very careful with you cos your pregnant, we have alot of rights wen we'r preg, they cannot discriminate against us r make us do nehtin that could harm the baby...i.e. putting us through undue stress!!!???

Get this sorted dont let it go on...wow that was like a crazy hormonal rant there lol !!

Goodluck hun stand up for yourself an get this note from docs for as long as you can!!

xxx


----------



## Lisa1981

Was glad to see this thread. I've been thinking that I might need to ask to be signed off work and I'm not sure how to go about it. My Dad passed away last Sunday and I've been off work since. Funeral was yesterday and today my Nana has became very ill and Doctor doesn't think she's got long. I initially planned to go back to work on Wednesday but now I'm worried that I just can't cope with work since I work with elderly people who have health problems. It just feels too close to home at the moment.


----------



## Jaz_

Lisa really sorry to hear that, hope your copin ok with everything else never mind work,id say jus go to doc get stress leave line and stay off for as long as you need xx


----------



## ChocolateKate

Lisa, I would advise you to take some time off and look after yourself first and foremost. Sorry to read of your loss. Love and healing thoughts. X


----------



## chloeali

I have been signed off work for a week because I had a anxiety attack at work,, simply because I was worried and stressed about being there!! I went to the doctors and they were very sympathetic and said I needed to relax,, the baby comes first and therefore if your stressed out its best to take time out re-eveluate and go back with a strong head!! Im lucky though and have good bosses!! If your boss isn't so,, you definitely need to speak with your doctor and mid wife to see what they suggest!! Good Luck!!


----------



## MummyMEE

Work were horrible to me when I told them I was pregnant and the atmosphere alone was making me ill, I had time off with severe morning sickness and low blood pressure and my manager seemed to resent this. I went to the docs at 22 weeks as I was tearful, stressed and depressed and my doc instantly signed me off for 2 weeks at a time until my maternity leave kicked in last week. I didn't feel guilty about having time off as they had made work unbearable for me and I was worried about the effect it was having on LO.


----------



## Charlie942

Hello all, I have to say this thread has been really helpful for me as I'm suffering from stress at work and don't have a manager, or anything like it on site anymore so really have no where to turn. Really don't want to issue a formal grievance as I finish in 6wks anyway! 

I want to visit my Dr, as I'm sure he'd understand the issue, but......how many of you went back to work after 2wks to a month off on stress? And when you did, how were you treated by your co-workers? The main issue for me is problems with co-workers now, so going off for any amount of time, and then returning would surely just make them more hostile towards me? 
Any advice much appreciated as we're all working pretty hard growing babies by the sound of it!!! 
Thanks so much


----------



## orchidflower

This thread has been so helpful and I'm hoping its given me abit of courage to ask to me signed off sick when I see the midwife today. I work as a care assistant and hve had back problems for over a year having to lift heavy people, I'm now 17 weeks pregnant and my lower back pain and pain around my groin in nearly unbarable! I burst out into years at work last night as I just couldn't handle it anymore! No that anyone cared, "we all get pain in pregnancy, it's nothing to worry about" I was told. Also noticed pink blood in my wee last night, which has really worried me. Erg feel like I'm stressing so much feel like this job is going to kill me before I Evan given birth! Help!


----------

